# 2012 Color Choices...



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Thought they were doing away with the black granite metallic. Wish they would of had the topaz for 2011 though.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

how does the topaz blue look like? its that sky blue kinda?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> how does the topaz blue look like? its that sky blue kinda?


Exactly...I gotta go pick out a color without knowing what some look like.
I will most likely go with the Topaz Blue though.

I don't know why the Autumn Metallic isn't showing up on his system though...that sounds interesting....


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

mmmmmmm.....Victory Red is a really nice colour!!


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

What happened to the Autumn metallic? Thats what I was most excited about! Also I wish they would do something like the Ford Kona Blue, thats my favorite shade of blue on a car available.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

alex725 said:


> What happened to the Autumn metallic? Thats what I was most excited about! Also I wish they would do something like the Ford Kona Blue, thats my favorite shade of blue on a car available.


One thought on the lack of Autumn Metallic....the color choices he gave me were what was available on the GM system for an LTZ/RS, which is what I have on order....it may be that Autumn Metallic is not available on my particular trim line. I'll try and clarify when I see him in the next few days. If I can get my color choice in, he's going to modify my order and resubmit mid-month.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

And to add to the confusion???

Distribution Updates

Autumn Metallic -- Deleted as of 4/25/11


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Does anyone know who is supplying Lordstown with paint? Is it DuPont, PPG, SherwinWilliams, Behr, etc.? I am finding it difficult to believe that all of the paint suppliers are getting their pigments from Japan.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...fish scales = metallic "flakes"?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK...got a call from my dealership today. Latest is that the existing "Granite Blue Metallic" is going to be made available on the 2012 Cruze. I'm going to ride over and see what it looks like since it is on some Chevy Trucks, and is not a "new" color. I don't know what this means for the Topaz Blue Metallic, but I will probably be modifying my order from Imperial Blue Metallic to Granite Blue Metallic next week. He also confirmed the keyless entry and push button start will be standard on my LTZ.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Starting to wish I'd waited til 2012 to buy.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> Starting to wish I'd waited til 2012 to buy.


I'm sort of glad I was delayed into a 2012 model, the biggest downside is not being able to get an Imperial Blue Metallic.

I changed my order yesterday for an LTZ/RS with all options in Crystal Red Tintcoat. Should have it early August...oh well, another summer with no A/C!!


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

I see no reason to wait till the 2012 comes out other than resale value.

The 2012 only adds 2 new features, that are not game changers, and changes up the options a bit.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'm sort of glad I was delayed into a 2012 model, the biggest downside is not being able to get an Imperial Blue Metallic.
> 
> I changed my order yesterday for an LTZ/RS with all options in Crystal Red Tintcoat. Should have it early August...oh well, another summer with no A/C!!


Its a bummer that you car will not be as beautiful as mine  but good call on just holding out for the 2012. Especially since you are getting it loaded and will be able to enjoy the touchscreen nav. The pushbutton start will be a fun add well. Its only a couple of months away and July will be your only sweaty month. hahaha

You cannot say the quake in Japan had no effect on your life. Its pretty minor compared to what they are dealing with, but it did affect your daily life.

Stay around and keep us posted.


----------



## nStyle (May 13, 2011)

I retract my previous statement: I had overlooked the touchscreen nav and +2mpg (however true this latter statement is). I would not have a nav interface that wasn't touchscreen; therefore, I wait.

If I was buying a base package I would probably not care, but like gman, I am going all out on this car.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Its a bummer that you car will not be as beautiful as mine  but good call on just holding out for the 2012. Especially since you are getting it loaded and will be able to enjoy the touchscreen nav. The pushbutton start will be a fun add well. Its only a couple of months away and July will be your only sweaty month. hahaha
> 
> You cannot say the quake in Japan had no effect on your life. Its pretty minor compared to what they are dealing with, but it did affect your daily life.
> 
> Stay around and keep us posted.


Well to rub salt into the wound....this past week I started meeting an Imperial Blue Metallic Cruze on my way home from work.....dang it!!

I'll be OK with the red though....it was my second preference only because of the extra $$$ for that color. One of the guys at the dealership said he thinks that they are removing the premium paint charges for the 2012 model year.
If this is true, great. If not, I will try and haggle the premium paint charge off because of all the crap I've gone through, and the fact that 2 of our 3 vehicles have came from this dealership, and from the same salesman.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

nStyle said:


> I retract my previous statement: I had overlooked the touchscreen nav and +2mpg (however true this latter statement is). I would not have a nav interface that wasn't touchscreen; therefore, I wait.
> 
> If I was buying a base package I would probably not care, but like gman, I am going all out on this car.


Hey nStyle,
Keep us updated....you ordered yet?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any theories on when the 2012 model will be on the "Build your own" configurator on the Chevy site? Since my dealer is ordering 2012's, and has been at least since May 9th, I'd have thought I could get on-line and configure one. Interested to see any price differences...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Any theories on when the 2012 model will be on the "Build your own" configurator on the Chevy site? Since my dealer is ordering 2012's, and has been at least since May 9th, I'd have thought I could get on-line and configure one. Interested to see any price differences...


I asked this question to the "Chevrolet Marketing Support Representative" a couple of weeks ago. They had already told me the 2012 production would start on 06/21/11 (Tuesday?) and then in a subsequent question told me that the Cruze website would be updated to 2012 about the same time. I remarked to them that that was a lame idea, as the competition already has their websites updated for the 2012 models. Dealers are telling potential customers that orders placed now would be for 2012 models, but don't have all of the details. The CMSR said he was sorry to hear that I was unhappy and that he would pass it along. The only thing I can think of doing is to sign on to the web site chat and badger them on updating the build your own pages. I think it is typical GM management not being able to make a decision without spending months chewing on the details until it is almost too late. 

Jim


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I asked this question to the "Chevrolet Marketing Support Representative" a couple of weeks ago. They had already told me the 2012 production would start on 06/21/11 (Tuesday?) and then in a subsequent question told me that the Cruze website would be updated to 2012 about the same time. I remarked to them that that was a lame idea, as the competition already has their websites updated for the 2012 models. Dealers are telling potential customers that orders placed now would be for 2012 models, but don't have all of the details. The CMSR said he was sorry to hear that I was unhappy and that he would pass it along. The only thing I can think of doing is to sign on to the web site chat and badger them on updating the build your own pages. I think it is typical GM management not being able to make a decision without spending months chewing on the details until it is almost too late.
> 
> Jim


Probably so...it does appear that since 2012's are being ordered, they would have had the forsight to have their build site updated accordingly. I'll keep checking. My 2012 order is in anyway, so at this point it is a waiting game.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I just checked Chevy's car websites and only the Sonic and Camaro have 2012 vehicles listed. All of the others are 2011, so I guess Chevy Management isn't ready to start showcasing next year's models. Oh Well...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The CMSR's are still saying sometime before 06/21/11 for the website to be updated for 2012. Go figure.


----------



## white.wolf (Jul 24, 2012)

Just picked up my 2012 Autumn Metallic Chevy Cruze 1/LT. Its awesome!!! I love this car and the color is one of the best features.


----------

